

Forensic Analysis of the Tor Browser Bundle on OS X, Linux, and Windows [pdf] - ics
https://research.torproject.org/techreports/tbb-forensic-analysis-2013-06-28.pdf

======
scottlinux
tl;dr Tor Browser Bundle is pretty darn safe on Linux. OS X and Windows - some
traces are left around.

------
contingencies
This essentially confirms that rather than trusting any particular OS, it's
better to run things in disposable VMs or on bootable flash drives with write
disabled.

~~~
computer
Do note that most virtualization software keep extensive logs, often times
including names of ISO files mounted. Additionally, it can be hard to boot a
VM from a USB key (for example, this is not possible by default in
VirtualBox).

Using bootable flash drives seems like the only method that doesn't leave
local traces, except perhaps in the BIOS/UEFI.

